# One Marine killed at School of Infantry, another in custody



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 17, 2018)

Sheesh. Will be interesting to see where this leads; especially if it is something that happened in the field. 

One Marine killed at School of Infantry, another in custody

One Marine was killed and another taken into custody after a fight broke out at Camp Pendelton’s School of Infantry on Tuesday, according to a Marine official.

The San Diego Union-Tribune reported that the Marine was fatally stabbed.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 17, 2018)

Will be curious to know the 5 w's on this.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 17, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Will be curious to know the 5 w's on this.


Yep.


----------



## Fl_Ag (Jan 17, 2018)

<Mod edit>

We will refrain from posting any information about the victim until it has been officially released.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 17, 2018)

U.S. Marine Dies in Stabbing on Camp Pendleton

The deceased Marine was stabbed. Not sure why yet, I'm sure that will come out shortly.

ETA: The first link appears to have been updated.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 18, 2018)

Name of the young Marine, (18) has been officially released.  Rest in Peace, Marine.

One Marine killed at School of Infantry, another in custody

@Fl_Ag - you may now repost your link if you would like.


----------



## Fl_Ag (Jan 18, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Fl_Ag - you may now repost your link if you would like.



Here it is: Rock Co. Marine murdered at Camp Pendleton

RIP

Background on the victim. I shared yesterday because the family had made a public statement. I'll refrain until the service makes the announcement in the future, that was my misstep - thanks for the correction.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 18, 2018)

There's a shitload of ways to get killed at SOI...getting stabbed by a fellow Marine is so fucking wrong.

I don't recall any fights when I was there. We were too fucking exhausted at the end of the day to start shit with our bros. The only guy I wanted to kill was the instructor at the gas chamber, but I was too busy puking my eyeballs out.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 18, 2018)

Regardless of the cause, that is a sad situation all around with no winners.

Rest In Peace, Marine!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marine.


----------

